# Birds and Rat.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Great Tit










Coal Tit










Robin




























Blue Tit




























Gold Crest. Terrible pic but these boys are a nightmare to get a decent photo of.










See what I mean










Robin










Ratty



















Great Tit




























Robin


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

wow nice pics 
love the gold creast and blue tit


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwwww thr robin watching the rat eat the crumbs...

Great photos


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

firebelliedfreak said:


> wow nice pics
> love the gold creast and blue tit





xvickyx said:


> Awwwww thr robin watching the rat eat the crumbs...
> 
> Great photos


Cheers folks


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Some great pics here mate:no1:...

Ive tried to capture pics both Coal tits and Gold Crests this year myself, but failed for the most part, they are both elusive beggars.

And you wouldnt believe it:gasp: Ive got some rats hiding under my garden shed, I saw 2 of the gits today, one was climbing up the bird table:bash:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Some great pics here mate:no1:...
> 
> Ive tried to capture pics both Coal tits and Gold Crests this year myself, but failed for the most part, they are both elusive beggars.
> 
> And you wouldnt believe it:gasp: Ive got some rats hiding under my garden shed, I saw 2 of the gits today, one was climbing up the bird table:bash:


Cheers dude.

Coal Tits and Gold Crest never seem to sit at peace for more than a nano second. Saying that there was tonnes of them flying about the forest. Didn't make it any easier to photograph them though.

The rat in my pics was way out in the forest. They seem to have set up home around that big old tree stump. I seen three different rats and holes everywhere. Different story when you see them near your house though. I got rid of my bird table and got a feeding station. Makes it harder for the rats and mice to get at the seed and fat balls.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Cheers dude.
> 
> Coal Tits and Gold Crest never seem to sit at peace for more than a nano second. Saying that there was tonnes of them flying about the forest. Didn't make it any easier to photograph them though.
> 
> The rat in my pics was way out in the forest. They seem to have set up home around that big old tree stump. I seen three different rats and holes everywhere. Different story when you see them near your house though. I got rid of my bird table and got a feeding station. Makes it harder for the rats and mice to get at the seed and fat balls.


Ive got a rough shot of a Coal tit:blush: but nothing in the way of Gold crests(so far) I see the blighters for a split second, but like you say, they dont hang about.

Im not happy about the rats in my garden...Up until today, id only seen the one, but definately saw two now...Time to get out me "trusty ole slingshot" I think: victory:...

Thats a joke^^^^, to all the rat lovers out there:2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Exceptional shots! :no1:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice shots fella,

Love the goldcrest, get them in our garden occasionally in the winter.

Though I reckon that rat would have had to have had a nice .22 pellet come its way if I had it in my garden...

:whistling2:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Some very nice photos.. Love the ratty!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Big Red One said:


> Nice shots fella,
> 
> Love the goldcrest, get them in our garden occasionally in the winter.
> 
> ...


Cheers dude.

If that rat had have been in my garden it would have very quickly been dispatched of. This was way out in the woods though so best to leave them to it.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Trootle said:


> Some very nice photos.. Love the ratty!


Cheers Trootle.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

fergie said:


> Cheers dude.
> 
> If that rat had have been in my garden it would have very quickly been dispatched of. This was way out in the woods though so best to leave them to it.


Fairy muff then! Don't mind em out in the wilds but when they get in close it's time to get the old 'persuader' out.... My mother in law had 3 turn up last winter taking the bird food off the table like that, they weren't there long........
:whistling2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Fab Photos. Goldcrest!!!!! Amazing! We just don't see them at all round here. I did have a rescue one many years ago that turned up in a box in World of wicker in Bolton. Popped it down to a colony I knew in Sale water park as it had come in the boxes from down south. It was healthy tho after it's travel experience.

Wonderful close up photos :no1:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Fab Photos. Goldcrest!!!!! Amazing! We just don't see them at all round here. I did have a rescue one many years ago that turned up in a box in World of wicker in Bolton. Popped it down to a colony I knew in Sale water park as it had come in the boxes from down south. It was healthy tho after it's travel experience.
> 
> Wonderful close up photos :no1:


Cheers and nice work on the rescue : victory:


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

all nice but i love the rat the most


----------

